# Bedtime when your toddler has had a late nap?



## Lara310809

Do you alter the bedtime of your toddler when they nap later than usual?

I put my daughter in her cot at 1pm as usual today. She knows that when she goes in her cot she's not getting out until she's slept, as I alwasy do it that way. Except recently she's been fighting it. Today she was awake for an hour before finally sleeping. She's not angry, she's just awake. 

Ayway, she usually sleeps at 1pm, but today she didn't sleep until gone 2pm, and decided to sleep for ages, so I had to go and wake her at 4:20pm :wacko:

Her usual bedtime is 7pm, but I don't think there would be any point putting her to bed at 7pm tonight as she will have only been up 2.5 hours. In the afternoon she's usually up for 4 hours before she sleeps again. 

What would you do? If you keep bedtime the same, do you find it still works? I love my LO to bits, but I need time to myself at the end of the day, so I get annoyed when I've put her down for a nap as usual and she's fought it so much that it cuts into the time I have for myself in the evening.


----------



## NuKe

I don't change bedtime! Poppy slept til 6 the other day and still went to bed at her normal time of 7.30 and STTN to her normal time. I think it's them catching up iykwim?


----------



## Lara310809

Thanks :) I put her to bed an hour later (8pm) this evening, and she seems to be sleeping. Don't want to make a habit of changing the schedule though. It means I can't get started on dinner until 8pm, and then distracted if she's not settling, so half the time just settle for toast :dohh:


----------



## NuKe

its micropizzas for me if my hubs is out! :haha:


----------



## tu123

If she sleeps past 2pm she wont sleep till about 8pm. This week we have moved her onto a one nap a day schedule. Sleeping better in the day with an average 2 hrs sleep finishing before one pm. Bed at 6.30 to 7pm.

Hubby today didnt follow the new routine (I was working a 13hr shift) and she didnt sleep till 8.30pm after two naps in the day and one that didnt finish until 3pm.


----------



## Jemma_x

If my LO naps late i dont change his bedtime, it took us long enough to get him into a routine so i wont change it now. He still sleeps just as well as he does if he naps earlier


----------



## Enchanted.

I still put my LO to bed at her normal time even if she has had a later nap & she goes down just fine


----------



## Torz

I try & put him down at the normal time but he just isnt tired so i have to take him back down stairs untill he shows me signs of tiredness. I dont like him having late naps, i cant let him sleep any later than 2.30-3pm, if i do then i have no chance at bed time.


----------



## mrsraggle

I don't change her bedtime if she naps late either x


----------



## RachA

Esther's nap at the moment is at 3pm until 5 or 5.30pm. She then goes to bed at 8pm. 
If she doesn't fall asleep until say 4 and then sleeps til 6 I still put her to bed at 8. 

DS though I will change about. He usually goes at 3 until 6pm but on the occasions he sleeps past 6 I will alter his bedtime accordingly. I generally don't wake him up from his nap.


----------



## shambaby

if hayden naps late i usually means i have to change bedtime, otherwise there would be no time for his tea and bath! he usually naps mid-afternoon and is up by about 4pm, has tea at 5-5.30, bath at about 6, then bed by 7. however, today we were out and he didn't get to bed for his nap until after 4pm. he slept for his usual 2 hours, so got up at about 6.15. we gave him his tea, then bathed him straight away, then put him straight to bed at about 7.45. it took him a little longer to fall asleep, but he was content enough in his cot. when this has happened before it hasn't affected his getting up time. if you don't want to change bedtime, then don't, and see how he does.


----------

